# Saripiqui woohoo!!!



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I knew one of my pairs of Saripiqui pumilio had transported a bit ago, and I've been watching the one visible tadpole develop, but apparently they had transported more that I didn't know about before that clutch. Yesterday I went to feed and there was a froglet that had come out of another brom! Finally! Hopefully there are more to come.

I'll try an get pictures when it comes back out.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

thedude said:


> I'll try an get pictures when it comes back out.


Good luck with that. Since posting my picture of my Rio Branco I haven't been able to see him :O

Congrats on the success! Keep up the good work.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Good luck with that. Since posting my picture of my Rio Branco I haven't been able to see him :O
> 
> Congrats on the success! Keep up the good work.


He isn't quite ready to venture out of the brom yet, so I think I can catch him sitting on one of the leaves again. I've seen him 3 times, just haven't gotten a good picture. Once he's in the leaf litter, I'll accept defeat 

Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, congrats. Those are some of my favorite frogs!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Mitch said:


> Wow, congrats. Those are some of my favorite frogs!


Thanks! They are pretty awesome. I'm working with 3 pairs, the colors are all pretty crazy looking.

Hopefully this froglet doesn't turn orange. He looked like a bright Escudo though so that's a good sign.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

congrats Adam!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Well it's not the greatest picture but it's the best so far unfortunately...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Well it's not the greatest picture but it's the best so far unfortunately...


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

well done you got a pic of the parents?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Working on that as well


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is the male


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

oh how i wish i was able to pick up your other pair you were offering back in december...

nice male adam


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Well no picture yet but I saw him! He's in the leaf litter and eating springs like crazy. Put on a bit of size pretty quickly and he's really coloring up.

Now if I could just get a good picture!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Tell you what bro...send him to ME and Ill get a bunch of great pics for you


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

No problem! Give me a few months and some money and I'll get right on that 


Or a Highland sirensis.......no really...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

we can maybe work that deal...Ive been seeing and hearing a lot of courting. I think theyre hiding eggs from me, but Im not about to disturb them. They have a ton of film cans to deposit in.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogparty said:


> we can maybe work that deal...Ive been seeing and hearing a lot of courting. I think theyre hiding eggs from me, but Im not about to disturb them. They have a ton of film cans to deposit in.


Hopefully you just start finding froglets then  They have been on my list for a long time.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Their call is pretty quiet compared to my vanzos or imis, I was suprised. I have an unrelated bloodline or two coming to me this spring, so Im really REALLY hoping to put a lot of work in with this species and work with Chris Miller on a taxon management plan for these guys. This is a frog we are in real danger of losing in this hobby if we dont get it together


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogparty said:


> Their call is pretty quiet compared to my vanzos or imis, I was suprised. I have an unrelated bloodline or two coming to me this spring, so Im really REALLY hoping to put a lot of work in with this species and work with Chris Miller on a taxon management plan for these guys. This is a frog we are in real danger of losing in this hobby if we dont get it together


Sounds like a good idea. I would like to form an unrelated group someday. Maybe we could work out a deal in the spring or something. I should have quite a few froglets of various Ranitomeya and pumilio in a few months.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

DEAL! You have some of the nicest frogs....I love your fants especially


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogparty said:


> DEAL! You have some of the nicest frogs....I love your fants especially


Thanks man, should have quite a few of those as well!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

FINALLY!!! Got one  










And the female


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

thedude said:


> FINALLY!!! Got one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I anxiously awaiting some myself, I know they transported a couple tads a while back and just found a new clutch so I am thinking I should have some little guys soon as well...fingers crossed

congrats, exciting!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I wish there was a 'like' feature using tapatalk on the phone! Spectacular! Congratulations and keep up the good work!!!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Good luck with that man. If they made it to be transported then you're over the second hurdle! The first being the frogs actually breeding successfully, which one of my pairs hasn't done right yet. Whereas the third pair has transported but no froglets. At least these guys got it right!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Saripiqui woohoo!!! UPDATE!*

Just went to mist their tank and I was surprised to see 2 froglets in the leaf litter, as well as the original tad I knew about still in the brom! He's about to pop his front legs and the second froglet is looking nice. 3 so far!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Number 3  



















Also, NUMBER FOUR is coming out of a brom!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

So cool bud! Looks like you have quite the fertile pair...keep up the good work (that was directed at the frogs..and you of course).


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Heck yeah, Good Sir! Though, be sure to remind them -- the parents -- that they are NOT rabbits!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful Alex! Would love to set up a swap sometime with some Escudo when we have some ready.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! Doug I would love to do a trade! I'm hoping these will be traded with Jason for some Highland sirensis later this spring. 

Considering I was thinking they would be morphing 1-2 at a time, this has definitely been a big surprise. Thankfully they are all eating well and the parents aren't bullying them at all.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> Beautiful Alex! Would love to set up a swap sometime with some Escudo when we have some ready.


I'm Alex. He is Adam. Just for clarification purposes


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

yours said:


> I'm Alex. He is Adam. Just for clarification purposes


Oops. Sorry guys.


----------

